# overlaping negatives???



## 99csvtoledo (Mar 29, 2008)

im in an introductory black and white class at the local college. and for our final portfolio i wanna do something different. here is my idea.  set my camera on a tripod take a pic of myself doing something....say washing dishes. then take the same pic but with me doing something else like....drying dishes. the effect i want to create is that there is two of my in the picture. kinda like with digital when you layer images and what not. my question is.... can i over lap the negatives so that i can print a picture of myself twice? or will the stationary objects (i.e. counter and sink and things like that) turn out to be twice as light as they normally would?

 i geuss im asking if this is possible and would it look ok?


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd shoot them on the same frame.  I've never done it before, but if you search the forums, there's a lot of threads about double-exposures.

On that note, I recently learned that my Nikon FE has a double-exposure setting!  I'm gonna have to try it.


----------



## ann (Mar 29, 2008)

you are making a double exposure and you need to be sure that your camera will allow you not to advance the film until you finish with the image

you will need to adjust the exposure to allow what each separate shot.


----------



## 99csvtoledo (Mar 30, 2008)

i have a Nikon N90s. can i set it so that it doesn't advance the film automatically??


----------



## Overkill-F1 (Mar 30, 2008)

After you take the first exposure, gently take up the slack with the re-wind knob and hold the knob. Press and hold the re-wind button and then re-cock the shutter. The film will not advance as you re-cock the shutter. This worked well with my Nikon F2 and Nikkormat FTN, hope it works for you.
...Terry


----------



## ann (Mar 31, 2008)

with the 90s you can't stop the advance method within the menu as you could the f100.
you could try the method mentioned above, but if you have a motor drive engaged it is going to be difficult.

another option is too rewind the film back leaving the leader out and start over. you need to do this on the first few frames, and it willbe llike plahying the lottery to see if things line up for you, but it can be an adventure.


----------



## kaiy (Apr 3, 2008)

Cokin makes a double exposure filter, the A 346 or P 346. It is essentially a mask that covers up half the frame, which is flipped between exposures. This enables you to appear in both sides of the frame without the ghosting effect that double exposing the neg would have.


----------



## Battou (Apr 3, 2008)

Bare in mind these Multiple exposures are going to be different from the ones you see being done today threw Photomanipulation.

The subject often appears translucent when done this way.


----------



## rdompor (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd suggest doing the double exposure in printing and shooting two frames of you doing each task.  This way, you are able to dodge the area in which you are drying dishes in the first exposure and then dodge everything except the area in which you are drying the dishes in the second exposure.  This will help you to eliminate ghosting.  The only trick here is that you need to line up the two frames exactly the same on the photopaper which can easily be done using index marks.  

Using this method also means that you do not have to compensate for the double exposure in terms of light.  You can shoot with normal exposure.  You also don't have to worry about not exposing the image perfectly in-camera.  

I use this method myself and find that it works quite well.


----------



## kaiy (Apr 4, 2008)

Double exposures with the cokin filter will not have ghosting.


----------

